# Does anyone know about Boliard's Martial Arts School?



## Rich Parsons (Mar 1, 2005)

Does anyone know about Boliard's Martial Arts School?

I know it is a Tang Soo Do school and the owner is Master Boliard. 

Just curious about some more information?

Post here or PM is fine.

Thank you and best regards


----------



## TSDMDK16485 (Mar 1, 2005)

master bolliard use to train in world moo duk kwan tang soo do federation under kwan jang nim jae joon kim in brandon florida. he got his 8th dan in late sept. and opened his organization after that..


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 1, 2005)

TSDMDK16485 said:
			
		

> master bolliard use to train in world moo duk kwan tang soo do federation under kwan jang nim jae joon kim in brandon florida. he got his 8th dan in late sept. and opened his organization after that..



I noticed that your new to Martial Talk? Welcome aboard.

May I ask where you train TSD?

Paul


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 1, 2005)

TSDMDK16485 said:
			
		

> master bolliard use to train in world moo duk kwan tang soo do federation under kwan jang nim jae joon kim in brandon florida. he got his 8th dan in late sept. and opened his organization after that..



Thank you.

Do you know when he left Florida?

Is there a website for his organization?


----------



## TSDMDK16485 (Mar 1, 2005)

www.musatangsoodo.com i think is his web site. he left either last year in october or  the year before that.


----------



## TSDMDK16485 (Mar 1, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I noticed that your new to Martial Talk? Welcome aboard.
> 
> May I ask where you train TSD?
> 
> Paul


my sa bah nim lives in sildell, louisana
and i'm fixxing to open a Tang soo do Moo Duk Kwan college here in Jackson,Mississippi


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 1, 2005)

TSDMDK16485 said:
			
		

> www.musatangsoodo.com i think is his web site. he left either last year in october or  the year before that.




I tried this link. Not good. Did you mistype?

And thank you for trying.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 2, 2005)

TSDMDK16485 said:
			
		

> my sa bah nim lives in sildell, louisana
> and i'm fixxing to open a Tang soo do Moo Duk Kwan college here in Jackson,Mississippi



Best wishes to you on that!

 :asian:


----------



## TSDMDK16485 (Mar 2, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I tried this link. Not good. Did you mistype?
> 
> And thank you for trying.


try this link instead www.musawarrior.com


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 2, 2005)

TSDMDK16485 said:
			
		

> try this link instead www.musawarrior.com



That is the information I was looking for.

Thank you.


----------



## Butch (Mar 9, 2005)

Greg Boliard got his 8th Dan on Sept 29,2001 and on Oct 1st, 2001 he started his on federation wih drawing from the WMDKTSDF. He never was in Florida, he has always been in Michigan. GM JJ Kim was in Brandon Florida and still is, he move to Florida in 1987 (I believe) from Michigan.

Butch


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 9, 2005)

Butch said:
			
		

> Greg Boliard got his 8th Dan on Sept 29,2001 and on Oct 1st, 2001 he started his on federation wih drawing from the WMDKTSDF. He never was in Florida, he has always been in Michigan. GM JJ Kim was in Brandon Florida and still is, he move to Florida in 1987 (I believe) from Michigan.
> 
> Butch



Thank you for the information.


----------



## Butch (Mar 13, 2005)

Your welcome.
Butch


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 27, 2005)

Last post by Pale Rider removed due to MartialTalk advertising rules violation

 Georgia Ketchmark
 MartialTalk
 Sr. Moderator


----------



## Pale Rider (Mar 27, 2005)

I had no Idea.... I was only getting involved with the conversation.  I could care less about advertising for any other school and/or organization - Heck I can't even do that with my own... lol

If anyone deletes any of my posts due to some "violation", I wouldn't feel bad... just delete it.... but placing a post stating that it was deleted is kinda mudane don't you think?


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Jun 11, 2005)

Rich,
As stated earlier, Greg Boliard has always been in Michigan, and located in Canton on Michigan Ave. He has been a loyal student to Jae Jun Kim, KJN for ever.

He now has, I believe 10 to 15 member schools in his organization. He has hosted an annual tournament for many years. This years tournament was a couple of weeks ago.

I have met him briefly in the past. He is a gentleman, and treats others in a respectful fashion. 

Have you contacted him? 

To all others in Michigan, or from other states that like to meet with and train with others, outside of their organization or system for the purpose of developing solid relationships and sharing knowledge, please contact me directly...

I am always interested in meeting good people to train and share with.

Here is my contact information:



Master Jay S. Penfil
7th Degree Black Belt
Tang Soo Do

International Association of Korean Martial Arts
Grand Master Chung Il Kim-President (MDK Pin #475)
3250 West Big Beaver Rd., Suite 110
Troy, MI 48084

jaypenfil@sbcglobal.net
248-614-3934, ext. 209-office
248-561-5700-cell


Ill look forward to hearing from you soon,


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 11, 2005)

Master Jay S. Penfil said:
			
		

> Rich,
> As stated earlier, Greg Boliard has always been in Michigan, and located in Canton on Michigan Ave. He has been a loyal student to Jae Jun Kim, KJN for ever.
> 
> He now has, I believe 10 to 15 member schools in his organization. He has hosted an annual tournament for many years. This years tournament was a couple of weeks ago.
> ...




Actually, I train in FMA And I am happy there. But there was a new guy at work who started a while ago, and was running his mouth and also talking big about his school and how bad (* not good *) others were. So, I expected it to be the person as usual and so I asked some questions here.  No harm no foul, as it seems that this guys at work has either grown, or realized that others do not care, how bad he is. 

Peace


----------

